# Evolution of weapons



## OULobo (Jun 2, 2004)

Thought this would be a good place to see who can give examples of the evolution of specific weapons. I guess things to include would be what wep., where from, reasons why it is effective in its environment. 

example
The kukri of Nepal was designed to be sturdy and used as a tool for chopping wood and slaughtering animals, more than a weapon, but evolved quite possibly from the khopesh of Egypt, to the kopis of Greece/Mesopotamia that then traveled with Alexander the Great to Nepal/India where it became the kora and kukri. As a weapon the kukri found it's home with allies during WWI, where it's smaller length gave it an advantage in the tight trenches of battlefields like Galipoli, and it's easier handlability made it a primary weapon for the Ghurka night raids of WWII. The swept front design can be possibly traced to the use of the khopesh to chop at the heads of opponents over their shields. The notch of the weapon, often thought to be a blood catch or sight of some time, is actually a phallic symbol of tribal origins. 

Feel free to elaborate as much as you wish and tell your own opinions with your facts. I'm sure everyone will enjoy hearing possible theories.


----------



## Chrono (Jun 3, 2004)

Evolution of weapons? This probably isn't what you are referring to, but I did a research paper in a Political Science class on the evolution of the Second Amendment. 

 Actually, that's kind of like tools that were used for farming but were soon realized for their dangerous martial applications. The nunchakus, I believe, were used for the cultivating of rice.

 Jonathan Wood


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Jun 3, 2004)

Yes, Nunchucks were used as rice flails. Also used to pull up sharp plants that would cut your hands. Bo staff was used as a leverage tool to pick through stuff and help lift heavy things. Also it was a broom/shovel/etc. handle.

The Kamas were regular sickles or scythes. All the axe weapons were obviously for axe purposes. And there are so many others.

:asian:


----------



## grimfang (Jun 3, 2004)

this topic has been touched upon in the past here, but we have never really delved too deep into it. 
I spent several years in the field as an acrhaeology student, and weapon evolution was one of my primary areas of study.
i realize now that i have previously promised to provid information regarding weapon evolution, and i never got around to it. I apologize for that... I will collect some information tonight from my offline cpu and will post it here tomorrow... i just simply slipped my mind.

I believe it is important to point out at this time that the further back in history the weapon dates, the more 'theoretical' any hypothosis regarding its evolution becomes. While the scientific method is applied to prove the possibility and probobility behind a theory, in the end it is still just a theory. In the case of many weapons, such as the nunchuka, the original use of the weapon has been documented by images/texts surviving from the time of the objects original use... in these cases the historical record clearly confirms the original use of the object. In other cases, particulary when tracing the origins of items dating back more than 10,000 years, origins of weapons are determined by analyzing the material composition of the object, available game sources at time of use, presence of/lack of distinguishing features (such as religious or decorative symbols), the capacity to create the weapon, and the ability to store/transport the device. All of these pieces of information are combined with the practice of Experimental Archaeology (the recreation of a device through methods available during the period in question, actually using the device in its intended manner to recreate the actual wear patterns.)

wow.. sorry to bore you guys with that...just thought it was relevant to share at the moment.


----------



## theletch1 (Jun 4, 2004)

Grimfang, it's not boring to those of us that are addicted to the history channel.  By all means, add anything you have here.  That type of stuff fascinates me.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 4, 2004)

This stuff is great, don't hold back anything. It's good to let all the meatheads here flex their brains for a while.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Brother John (Jun 4, 2004)

The basic weapons of the Filipino arts (Kali/Escrima/Arnis...etc.) 
#1: The knife.
#2: The stick.

Simple, basic...available. Due to their location the Filipines were easily aggressed upon by many others (including us) for centuries! They were at war with outsiders and with other clans from other islands almost constantly. The one thing that is most plentiful in the Filipines? Bamboo. There's tons of it. People work with it, harvest it and make use of it in a multitude of ways. Therefore on those islands the most logical weapon is a stick...all lengths, from one that just barely pokes out from either side of your fist to LONG ones that require both hands and some muscle. Something that many don't realize if they haven't grown up with copious amounts of bamboo...especially rattan, is that when you break a stalk off by force (aka: without a saw) you almost invariably get at least one very jagged/sharp edge. This is one reason why knives are so logical of a choice for training. Attacked in your back yard (so to speak)...break off a stalk... you either have a stick, a cane, a stave or a stick with a sharp end. 
Back to the knife. 
The main export of the Filipines is their bamboo...in whatever form. Harvesting Bamboo requires knives and machetes. Heck, getting around on those islands very well requires a good knife/machete or two. Not just for the foliage, but for the predators (human or otherwise). So the two things that are most accessable in these islands: Knives/sticks. They would also be some of the things that even a child is most used to handling. 
So, within their original context the blade and the stick are the MOST logical and practical weapons of choice.

In the western context, still Very logical and practical.
#1: every household has a knife (probably many).
#2: most every back yard has sticks.
#3: There are many things that can be improvised to function in much the same way as either of these weapons types and can be readily accessed. As I sit at my computer here I have 5 items that could be used to either slash or stab with (including my daggar). 
#4: With only some translation the movements used to make the knives or clubs effective can be executed with the empty hands with good effect.

Evolution? Not so much in the weapons themselves, but in their use.
Hope this adds something to the discussion.

Your Brother
John


----------



## loki09789 (Jun 4, 2004)

humans have developed two basic weapon types:

Things that stab/cut you

Things that hit/bludgeon you

Everything else has been an improvement of durability, delivery or range.


----------



## grimfang (Jun 4, 2004)

rather than sit and rewrite a ton of material right now, i have just grabbed some material from some papers i wrote in late 1994-early 1995 and threw it together here. The first section is related to the general study of weaponry evolution. The second section is a abreiviated look at the history of throwing sticks... while not exactly an 'evolutionary discussion', it does give a little insight into how/why changes are made to a weapon as its popularity spreads.


The concept of an "evolution" of weaponry is very appropriate, since the battlefield is the ultimate realm of Darwinian natural selection. With few exceptions, any weapon or system that survives for any length of time does so because of its utility. Nothing survives for long on the battlefield simply because of superstition. Anything that is effective is copied and perpetuated; anything ineffective results in death, defeat, and extinction. There are fads and remnants but, over the long run, everything happens for a reason, and a valid theory of weapons evolution must make these reasons clear, explaining all extinctions and all survivals.
The evolution of weaponry has followed a basic pattern throughout history. Any weapon or system that is effective is copied and perpetuated; anything ineffective results in death, defeat, or starvation. The quest for more effective weaponry has been motivated by the need for force, mobility, distance, and protection. The combination of these factors results in a weapons efficiency. 
Virtually all weapons are a variation of one of three categories: rock, sharp rock, and sharp rock on a stick. A wide variety of weapons came into existence as people experimented with various ways to increase efficiency. For example, Spears were created to improve upon the force generated by a sharp rock, and javelins were created to improve upon the distance at which spears were used. A different emphasis on a particular aspect of efficiency resulted in a different weapon.
The physical strength limitations of humans led to a need for greater physical force in order to hit an opponent harder and more effectively, resulting in the development of more-effective methods to transfer kinetic energy to an opponent. This process evolved from hitting someone with a handheld rock (providing the momentum energy of a greater mass than just a fist), to sharp rocks (focusing the energy in a smaller impact point), to a sharp rock on a stick (providing mechanical leverage combined with a cutting edge), to spears [using the latest material technology (flint, bronze, iron, steel) to focus energy into smaller and smaller penetration points], to swords (which permit the option of using a thrusting, spear-like penetration point or the mechanical leverage of a hacking, cutting edge), to the long bow (using stored mechanical energy and a refined penetration point), to firearms (transferring chemical energy to a projectile in order to deliver an extremely powerful dose of kinetic energy).
As human warfare become increasingly complex and sophisticated, soldiers began to employ specialized weapons to facilitate different needs during a battle. A key aspect of the Roman way of war was the fact that each of their soldiers carried a variety of throwing spears (the number and type varied over the years) with which they were highly proficient. An approaching enemy was greeted with a series of volleys from these spears, which served to break up an enemy's ranks and often to strip them of their shields. These ingeniously designed distance weapons often included light javelins, which were thrown at a long range, followed by a standard heavy spear (or pilum), which was thrown at a medium range, followed by a lead-weighted pilum, which was hurled, with enormous force, as one final volley before closing with swords.



Among the most basic of primitive weapons is the Throwing Stick, often called a Rabbit Stick.  The oldest identified Rabbit Stick is made of ivory and dated back to the late Paleolithic period (approx. 20,500 years ago). Wooden weapons from the same period are typically not identifiable due to age and decay.
	Often described as non-returning boomerangs, Rabbit Sticks have been found on 5 continents, and are still used in many areas. Two distinct varieties exist: a straight stick weighted on one end, and a curved stick that resembles a boomerang with one side extended longer. The curved stick is much more common, finding wide use in Australia, Africa, Europe, South America, and North America. The straight stick was used less, appearing in pockets of Europe, Egypt, and among the Eastern Cherokee of North America. 
	The Rabbit Stick was designed for hunting game. Its design basically consists of a stick of hardwood with either one end weighted by a thicker heavier end or a curve. The reason for the weighted end or curve was to impart momentum to the stick when thrown. The curved design seems to have the same effect as the weighted end without adding the additional weight and seems to actually be more effective. Straight sticks are very rare and are generally not used for long distance throwing because they tend to flutter in flight, thus becoming less accurate and efficient.
	A typical Rabbit Stick measures 2 feet (61 cm.) A curved stick is cut from the base of a hardwood tree. The curve comes from the natural bend in the wood found at the base of the tree near the ground. The shorter, curved end is the striking end, and should weigh more than the handle. The edges of the sticks are usually carved at an angle for aerodynamic purposes. 
	A hunter typically carried with him 3 or 4 Rabbit Sticks, either in a bag or attached to a strap along his back. During a hunt, the sticks are never thrown until the prey has started to run. The stick is then hurled with a sidearm swing. This type of throw provides a more stable flight path, increases the total surface area exposed to the target, and reduces strain on the elbow of the thrower. The stick is aimed near the ground in front of the target as it runs. If the animal survives the strike, it is likely to have suffered serious leg injuries and will be immobilized. The Rabbit Stick is then used as a club to finish the job. The use of a Rabbit Stick usually will not puncture like an arrow would, thus eliminates unnecessary damage to the hide.
	People often ask why a hunter would choose to use a Rabbit stick, rather than a boomerang. The answer is simple: Boomerangs were never intended to be used to hunt game. They were used to knock fruits and berries from trees, and more commonly used for entertainment purposes. A boomerang is lightweight, and prone to breaking when met with direct force along the center of the curve. A Rabbit Stick is much heavier, designed to break the legs of animals such as rabbits, deer, and kangaroos. Attempting to catch one of these weapons in mid-flight is not advisable. Since the target destination is actually the ground in front of the prey, a Rabbit Stick designed to return in flight is not needed.
	Some Alaskan Ennuit still use Rabbit Sticks to hunt seal. A first stick is thrown to stun the animal, and then a second stick is used to club the animal to death. The inside curve of the stick (which is sometimes sharpened to form a blade) is used to cut open the belly of the animal.  
	Throughout the world, archeologists have found many Rabbit Sticks that showed signs of use in close combat. Paintings in Egypt have been found that depict warriors armed with Rabbit Sticks in combat, and many such sticks have been found with ritualistic markings and paintings intended to offer protection in battle. In Australia, and North and South America, many sticks have found that were painted or carved to resemble a snake or serpent.


----------



## OULobo (Jun 7, 2004)

That's some great stuff Grimfang, keep'em comin.


----------

